

Diabeto – A must have device to manage your diabetes - skbohra123
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/diabeto-your-friend-in-diabetes

======
rajeeshnair
Diabeto is a great innovative idea in controlling, recording, sharing and
analysing Blood Glucose Values. Diabeto will save lots of life. Good job
Diabeto Team.

